
A dilemma for ‘long-haulers’: Many can’t prove they ever had Covid-19 - just-juan-post
https://www.statnews.com/2020/08/26/long-haulers-dilemma-many-cannot-prove-they-had-covid19/
======
NuageWIT
My whole family was poisoned by inorganic Arsenic/Manganese oxides from an
arsenopyrite blast furnace[0]. It contaminated the air, soil and water[1][2].
Despite my family living in the fumekill, and me growing up with severe
uninheritable genetic mutations[3], we were never able to prove that we were
poisoned thus ineligible for any settlement money. You would think it would be
easy considering how many biologists from the city documented the ecological
collapse of over 80 species in 30 lakes near my hometown[4] but such is life
in the first world. Privatising profits and socialising costs make the world
go round. </snark>

[0]
[http://michiwawa.ca/images/algoma%20ore/sinter_plant/plant_0...](http://michiwawa.ca/images/algoma%20ore/sinter_plant/plant_056.jpg)

[1] [https://doi.org/10.1139/b63-089](https://doi.org/10.1139/b63-089)

[2]
[https://archive.org/details/studiesofterrest00ontauoft/page/...](https://archive.org/details/studiesofterrest00ontauoft/page/16/mode/2up)

[3] [https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/mccune-albright-
syndrome#i...](https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/mccune-albright-
syndrome#inheritance)

[4] [https://doi.org/10.1139/f84-002](https://doi.org/10.1139/f84-002)

------
treeman79
Was poisoned several years ago.

Couldn’t prove it, because doctors flat out didn’t care.

Life long problems from it, not going to be a long one.

Since doctors only treat symptoms There was no centralized care.

Family doctor refuses to file paper work, says that is specialists job.
Specialist all day that’s general practitioner.

Since everyone passes the buck getting disability wasn’t practical.

Getting a new doctor isn’t practical as it looks like your shopping around.

~~~
Something1234
Can we get a longer story about what happened to you? It sounds like a very
painful experience.

~~~
treeman79
Moved into mega rental house. Complained about chemical smell first day. Got
the run around for 3 months. Turned out house was completely filled with
natural gas and carbon monoxide.

Was in a complete fog the entire time so was slow to realize what was going
on.

Suffered long series of minor strokes and other issues from it.

~~~
JimTheMan
A few questions:

edit: How would you describe the chemical smell?

How come the doctors didn't believe that you had CO poisoning?

Were their other people living in the same house?

Did they get the same symptoms?

~~~
treeman79
Went to a doctor. Her notes, “vague symptoms, poor oral historian”. She
declared I was depressed.

I was out of my mind at that point. At one point I found myself standing in
the middle of traffic. So no surprise I made no sense.

Was reading some documents I wrote explaining symptoms, from that time period.
I spent 3 days writing a single page. It was a complete mess.

House had alarms, all fresh batteries, I had checked. So an early thought had
been carbon monoxide. Turned out alarms were bad.

Gas company had a meltdown, his his alarms were going off at the street.

Smell was “different” not the rotten egg smell I knew to avoid.

Closer to butane from a camp stove.

3 others. All had symptoms. Kids were extremely hard to wake in mornings. Gas
guy said it was days or less away from not waking. One had tested gifted.
She’s not a bright child anymore. Something we are still extremely angry over.

Wife spent a year coughing hard, her worst symptom.

~~~
JimTheMan
What does your wife think about all this gas leak stuff? Does she have a
medical history?

So what I am hearing is that it wasn't CO and there was a gas leak, but it
wasn't methane. Perhaps something else?

Have you considered legal action against the gas company?

~~~
treeman79
It was natural gas, so whatever mix local gas company used. Plus carbon
monoxide.

CO was intermittent Depending on stove usage and furnace usage. (Two sources)

Gas was from faulty pipe cover.

We talked to a lawyer just after. Said we didn’t have enough medical
documentation. A year later we had tons, but lawyer wouldn’t do anything since
doctor wouldn’t testify.

Eventually gave up.

